# Sticky  NEWS: FORTIS USA under new OWNERSHIP!



## cuckoo4watches

just got the skinny on this and wanted to let my fellow Fortis nuts know about it...

LWR Time will not be the USA distributor of Fortis watches any longer.

New ownership will come under *Gevril *Watch (group).

Transitioning is starting to take place now.

During this time, ordering specific watches may be delayed.

I don't really have any other info than that, sorry.

Maybe we'll see a change in pricing shortly?
Maybe some sales before prices go back up, who knows, Gevril may
increase list price? Not sure but less cross our fingers that they don't.

:-!


----------



## slb

Wow - thanks for the info!
At least _something_ is happening!

SB


----------



## slb

Wow - thanks for the info!
At least _something_ is happening!

SB


----------



## Docrwm

I had a weird sense that something was up about 6 months ago when a lot of Fortis swag hit eBay and the folks at LWR claimed to know nothing about it. Oddly, the eBay account was also in PA.


----------



## J.D.

Docrwm said:


> I had a weird sense that something was up about 6 months ago when a lot of Fortis swag hit eBay and the folks at LWR claimed to know nothing about it. Oddly, the eBay account was also in PA.


Yes, that is true Robert, I know cause I purchased some of that very swag myself! :-d


----------



## Docrwm

J.D. said:


> Yes, that is true Robert, I know cause I purchased some of that very swag myself! :-d


Love my "Official Agent" desk sign - am looking at it as I type this:-!

I certainly hope that the new NA distributor does a better job representing Fortis.


----------



## cuckoo4watches

If and when I get more news, I'll post it up for you all.
;-)

fingers crossed.


----------



## safetypro79

Just in from Fortis in Switzerland today:

Gevril Group
9 Pinecrest Road
Valley Cottage NY 10989
USA
Phone 845-425-9882
Fax 845-425-9897
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## MARKO

I scored a NIB B-42 Chrono Alarm on bracelet for $1,100


----------



## robwho58

Nice! I just scored a B-42 Stratoliner on a bracelet for $1,680


----------



## DC guy

As of May 20, 2016, WatchBuys is the exclusive North American distributor of Fortis watches. 
FORTIS Swiss Watches announces Distributor


----------



## Shipmate

These new owners always seem to be out of the watches I want... >_<


----------



## jared703

agreed.


----------



## neilwatch

cuckoo4watches said:


> just got the skinny on this and wanted to let my fellow Fortis nuts know about it...
> 
> LWR Time will not be the USA distributor of Fortis watches any longer.
> 
> New ownership will come under *Gevril *Watch (group).
> 
> Transitioning is starting to take place now.
> 
> During this time, ordering specific watches may be delayed.
> 
> I don't really have any other info than that, sorry.
> 
> Maybe we'll see a change in pricing shortly?
> Maybe some sales before prices go back up, who knows, Gevril may
> increase list price? Not sure but less cross our fingers that they don't.
> 
> :-!


Hi. I hope they do 39mm. Chronograph with Lemania 5100! 44mm is a bit big.
I tried to add photo but don't know how. I click camera, my media, but it won't let me choose. Any help here? Thanks


----------



## ABCSteed

neilwatch said:


> Hi. I hope they do 39mm. Chronograph with Lemania 5100! 44mm is a bit big.
> I tried to add photo but don't know how. I click camera, my media, but it won't let me choose. Any help here? Thanks


There will be a few new models being introduced this year, but not with Lemania of sure.


----------



## 11thsfgrp

Very interesting. I had a Gevril Tribeca for about 19 years. It was a nice watch. Hopefully, prices will not rise too much.


----------



## Bradjhomes

11thsfgrp said:


> Very interesting. I had a Gevril Tribeca for about 19 years. It was a nice watch. Hopefully, prices will not rise too much.


Well, this ownership change happened 10 years ago now...


----------

